# Probleme mit Sick S300



## niox (4 Juli 2007)

Wir haben bei unseren selbständig fahrenden Fertigungswagen Sick S300 verbaut. Und unendliche Probleme damit.
  Jedes mal wenn ein Fahrzeug einen Fahrbefehl bekommt geht es nicht da der Sick auf Störung steht. E1 Sensor zu Sick schicken heißt die Fehlermeldung.
Gerät ausschalten und wieder einschalten danach geht es(AEG).


  Außerdem habe ich bereits bei 5 Fahrzeugen von 10 den Scanner komplett tauschen müssen da der Antriebsmotor vom Laser nicht mehr drehte.


  Meine Frage: Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit dem Gerät?


  PS: wir haben einen Weisen Boden. Kann die Reflektion die Ursache sein?


  SG niox


----------



## Lipperlandstern (4 Juli 2007)

Hallo niox.

Wir hatten die gleichen massiven Probleme gehabt (E1) .... Wir haben 12 Scanner im Einsatz und alle schon mehrfach getauscht.

Folgendes hat sich nach hartnäckiger Nachfrage ergeben :

Alle Scanner die vor der KW04-2007 gebaut wurden hatten einen Fehler am Antriebslager und müssen getauscht werden
Alle Scanner die vorKW08-2007 gebaut wurden haben auch einen Fehler den ich jetzt aber nicht mehr weiß.

Wir haben alle Scanner austauschen lassen und jetzt eigentlich keine Probleme mehr. Insgesamt haben wir seit Januar 27 Scanner ausgewechslet und zurückgeschickt


Aber bis es dazu kam mussten wir sehr hartnäckig nachhaken und es hat eine Menge Ärger gegeben.

Grüsse


----------



## niox (4 Juli 2007)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Aber bis es dazu kam mussten wir sehr hartnäckig nachhaken und es hat eine Menge Ärger gegeben.
> 
> Grüsse


  Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen ist ne langwierige Sache. Die halten uns seit Monaten einfach hin. Aber jetzt weis ich wenigstens dass das Problem nicht bei uns liegt. Besten Dank für die Schnelle Antwort


----------



## Lipperlandstern (4 Juli 2007)

Wir haben jetzt nach der 3. Austauschwelle Schadenersatzansprüche geltende gemacht.... Montag kommt der Vertreter und der Vertriebsleiter zur Besprechung. Bin ja mal gespannt was dabei heraus kommt.



Anmerkung.

Bei uns war es immer so das die Scanner meist 3 Monate ohne Probleme liefen und dann kamen die Ausfälle (E1) die in immer kleiner werdenen Abständen quittiert werden konnten bis es irgendwann gar nicht mehr ging.


----------



## Ralle (4 Juli 2007)

Wir haben bei den S3000 (Longrange-Bereich) ständig unmotivierte Abschaltungen ohne wirkliche Ursache (niemand bewegt sich im Bereich, weit und breit keiner da). Habt ihr damit auch schon einmal Probleme gehabt. Sick weiß von nichts.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (4 Juli 2007)

Wir haben 2 S3000 im Einsatz. Aber die laufen schon seit ewigen Zeiten ohne Probleme.

Schon mal an Insekten oder Mäuse gedacht ?.. wir hatten mal Spass mit Motten bei einem FTS. Nachts fühlten die sich von dem Licht der LEDs angezogen und haben das Ding auch ständig zum stoppen gebracht.

Hast Du mal die Dektion höher gestellt ? Und es gibt da irgendwie ne Staubausblendung.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (10 Juli 2007)

sieh an sieh an....

gestern war die Verkaufsleitung bei uns im Haus.  viele, viele Entschuldigungen und ne gute Lösung für uns für den entstandenen Aufwand....  

Es geht doch... man muss nur hardnäckig sein....

Es wurde nochmal bestätigt das die Teile ab KW12/07 in Ordnung sind.... alles was davor gebaut wurde ist für die Tonne


----------



## Ralle (10 Juli 2007)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Wir haben 2 S3000 im Einsatz. Aber die laufen schon seit ewigen Zeiten ohne Probleme.
> 
> Schon mal an Insekten oder Mäuse gedacht ?.. wir hatten mal Spass mit Motten bei einem FTS. Nachts fühlten die sich von dem Licht der LEDs angezogen und haben das Ding auch ständig zum stoppen gebracht.
> 
> Hast Du mal die Dektion höher gestellt ? Und es gibt da irgendwie ne Staubausblendung.



Ja, ich hab schon diverse Einstellungen abgeändert. Aber irgendwann ist die Abschaltung so verzögert, daß die Sicherheit nicht mehr gwährleistet wird. Mäuse hab ich da noch nicht gesehen, Insekten schon ! Na, sieht so aus, als werden die nun entsorgt und gegen liegende Lichtgitter ausgetauscht. Ich hab den eindruck, daß das mit der Longrange-Option zusammenhängt, der Sicherheitsbereich reicht ja bis 7,50m, das ist ne ganze Menge.


----------



## niox (10 Juli 2007)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> sieh an sieh an....
> 
> gestern war die Verkaufsleitung bei uns im Haus.  viele, viele Entschuldigungen und ne gute Lösung für uns für den entstandenen Aufwand....



 Also wir warten immer noch auf eine Lösung. Das Problem verschlimmert sich jedoch von Tag zu Tag. Ich hoffe die lassen sich jetzt dann ne gute Lösung einfallen. Na ja ich wäre schon zufrieden wenn sie einfach alle alten Geräte gegen neue austauschen würden.

SG niox


----------



## Lipperlandstern (10 Juli 2007)

mit dem Austausch war bei uns eigentlich nie ein Problem. Meist waren Ersatzteile in 1 - 2 Tagen auf der Baustelle. Aber was nützt es wenn die nach ein paar Wochen wieder den Geist aufgeben ????  


Vom wo werdet ihr den betreut ? Mach da doch mal Druck.


----------



## marko75 (16 Januar 2009)

Wir haben ebenfalls zwei SICK Scanner im Einsatz und bekommen immer sporadisch den Fehler n3. Die Ansteuerung aus der SPS heraus sowie die Konfiguration der Geräte wurde bereits zusammen mit SICK  geprüft und für okay befunden. Leider steht das Problem immer noch an, deshalb gibt es einen weiteren Termin in der KW4/2009 zur Fehlersuche. Die Geräte stammen aus dem Jahr 2008 (Lieferung erfolgte in 04/2008 ) und ich weiß einfach nicht mehr weiter. 

Da die Geräte in sehr staubiger Umgebung eingesetzt werden wurde bereits  die Anzahl der Scan`s auf 5 erhöht, ebenfalls ohne Erfolg. in der KW3/2009 war dann sogar ein Mitarbeiter von SICK zur Fehlerdiagnosse vorort, leider konnte das Problem auch von Ihm nicht abgestellt werden.

Hat jemand von euch eine Idee oder ein vergleichbares Produkt im Einsatz, z.B. von Leuze???

Gruß Marko


----------



## Kuddel30 (8 Februar 2009)

Habe letztes Jahr 2 Laserscanner Auf einen Fahrwagen(Steinfertigung) Verbaut.laufen bis Heute einwandfrei.


----------

